# Any interest in HT discussion



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

The discussion bonniei started on CB promises to be successful. Does anyone have an interest in starting one on HT using books or articles?The former moderator said he wants me outa here and at least one other member wants me to go but I'm not going and I think it would be worthwhile.your response to this doesn't commit you to taking sides as there are no longer sides in this forum I think as it's a place for grown ups.Bada


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

I think it would be a good idea for a hypnosis thread. Atleast keep abreast of new research.Chris


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Are there any good. inexpensive books on this like bonniei is using?Bada


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2003)

I would enjoy an HT thread here. I can only relate to it from a user's perspective, however. Does that count?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

i think the user's perspective is what's needed. That's what bonniei is doing.Bada


----------

